# lowe 1648 jon boat paint



## Rugbynutt (Jun 22, 2008)

Rust-oleum has an outdoor spray paint called "Satin". The olive drab color comes very close the stock color, i was happy with the results.  Found it at wall-mart.  Has anyone else found another sub else the $15- 4 ounce can from the factory?


----------



## towe443 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wal-mart also has an olive drab green in a "Camo" color that's $4. something a can that looks very well on a jon boat.


----------

